
What Peter Thiel doesn’t understand about US innovation - wslh
https://techcrunch.com/2016/07/26/what-peter-thiel-doesnt-understand-about-us-innovation/
======
flukus
The entire article hinges on the assumption that more patents == more
innovation.

Looking at software, I'd say the opposite is true. Our most innovative periods
were before software was even patentable.

